# Radius turning contraption



## WMello (Oct 8, 2017)

Turning radius, with auto-feed
















Cross slide lead-screw removed





Threading over the radius







Wagner


----------



## francist (Oct 8, 2017)

Very clever. And as always, lovely work.

-frank


----------



## WMello (Oct 8, 2017)

And a gif


----------



## tweinke (Oct 8, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## 34_40 (Oct 8, 2017)

Man oh man that is clever! 

Thanks for showing me how to think outside the box.


----------



## rwm (Oct 8, 2017)

Awesome! Show me how the nut threads on that?
Robert


----------



## Forty Niner (Oct 8, 2017)

So...   What is the part?  To me it looks like a Fusee for a clock.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Oct 9, 2017)

nice one


----------



## WMello (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi everyone, thank you

It is a fusee for a clock. See this thread: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/clock.61409/

Wagner


----------



## rwm (Oct 9, 2017)

Now it makes sense! That is a spectacular project. And a clever mechanism. Too bad there is not an easier way to release the cross slide. How does it work with a taper attachment?
Robert


----------



## WMello (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi rwm,

I think this works like a taper attachment, but I have never seen one in action.
Curious to know how the cross slide is released on taper attachment.
On my lathe, just remove two screws and rotate the lead screw out.
This is just a one off part, so reassembling and adjusting the cross slide is not a issue.

Wagner


----------



## British Steel (Oct 9, 2017)

Useful device! My lathe has a double cross-slide - the upper under control of the cross feed screw (and so the power cross-feed) with nut on the middle, the middle either bolted to the carriage or linked to the taper attachment sliding shoe - and it would be pretty simple to construct a swinging link like that between middle and the taper attachment bar - I may have to give this a try! Thanks for the inspiration!

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## ch2co (Oct 9, 2017)

That is one cool contraption. Thanks.

and just to think I always thought that a fusee was a road flare.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 9, 2017)

Very neatly done, making steps on a pulley would work this way just like a tracer attachments.


----------



## WMello (Oct 9, 2017)

Video:


----------



## dave_r_1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Definitely needs the matching nut.


----------



## core-oil (Oct 10, 2017)

British Steel said:


> Useful device! My lathe has a double cross-slide - the upper under control of the cross feed screw (and so the power cross-feed) with nut on the middle, the middle either bolted to the carriage or linked to the taper attachment sliding shoe - and it would be pretty simple to construct a swinging link like that between middle and the taper aBttachment bar - I may have to give this a try! Thanks for the inspiration,
> 
> British Steel,  My lathe also has a double cross slide, It is a Holbrook,  Is your machine the same make?


----------



## British Steel (Oct 10, 2017)

Yep, Model C No 13! I've not seen a double cross-slide on anything else, but I assume some other makers must use 'em, they're a logical way to make taper and copy attachments work - although expensive and at the cost of some height over the cross-slide.

Which of England's Finest is yours? Have you found the Yahoo Holbrook group, it's quite useful and informative?

Dave H. (the other one)


----------

